# Process of Marriage Certificate Attestation.



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I visited ministry of foreign affairs today but could not get on time, official time is 09am to 12pm, so visiting tomorrow again, I would like to know what is the procedure of attestation? What documents I must have with me?

I have English translated version of “Nikkah Nama” but it is not attested by notary public officer, Is it compulsory to have notary attestation before submitting?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> I visited ministry of foreign affairs today but could not get on time, official time is 09am to 12pm, so visiting tomorrow again, I would like to know what is the procedure of attestation? What documents I must have with me?
> 
> I have English translated version of “Nikkah Nama” but it is not attested by notary public officer, Is it compulsory to have notary attestation before submitting?


Hi,

Yup every doc should be attested by notary, if its not colored, I did affix "Golden Seal" on all docs, though I am paperbased 

Also try to arrange Family Registration Certificate from NADRA, it will help.

All the best!


----------

